# Τύχη αγαθή



## Resident (Oct 20, 2013)

Για πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, πως θα μεταφράζατε το "τύχη αγαθή". Για να σας βοηθήσω, "Τύχη αγαθή, έδοξε τη Ακαδημία Αθηνών κτλ..."


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Resident said:


> Για πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, πως θα μεταφράζατε το "τύχη αγαθή". Για να σας βοηθήσω, "Τύχη αγαθή, έδοξε τη Ακαδημία Αθηνών κτλ..."



Πρόκειται για την πιο συνηθισμένη εισαγωγή στα αρχαία ψηφίσματα. Συνήθως μεταφράζεται «To Good Fortune». Το ουσιαστικό νόημα είναι «With the help of the Gods».


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Θα έτεινα να πω "By fortune's grace".


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2013)

...
Πιδύε, μήπως έχει σχέση με το _quod bonum, faustum, felix, fortunatumque sit_ [του Κικέρωνα, 'De Divinatione' (1, 45, 102)] που βρίσκω και με το αρκτικόλεξο Q.B.F.F.F.S. (ή QBFFFS), μεταφρασμένο στο proz με τη φράση «May the outcome be good, propitious, lucky and successful» (ή μάλλον «May the issue be prosperous, propitious, lucky, and successful», από τον W. A. Falconer) ή από τον W.Η. Auden με τη φράση «may heaven's blessing rest on it» και έχει κάποια ευρήματα σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα;






http://zervonikolakis.lastros.net/vraveio2.html


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Θα έτεινα να πω "By fortune's grace".



Καλό. Ή, ξέρω γω, "god willing". 



daeman said:


> ...
> Πιδύε, μήπως έχει σχέση με το _quod bonum, faustum, felix, fortunatumque sit_ [του Κικέρωνα, 'De Divinatione' (1, 45, 102)] που βρίσκω και με το αρκτικόλεξο Q.B.F.F.F.S. (ή QBFFFS), μεταφρασμένο στο proz με τη φράση «May the outcome be good, propitious, lucky and successful» (ή μάλλον «May the issue be prosperous, propitious, lucky, and successful», από τον W. A. Falconer) ή από τον W.Η. Auden με τη φράση «may heaven's blessing rest on it» και έχει κάποια ευρήματα σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα;


Άμεση σχέση όχι. Το «τύχῃ ἀγαθῇ» είναι μια επίκληση, που δανείζεται τη δοτική των αναθέσεων σε θεούς, άρα αναθέτει κατά κάποιον τρόπο την απόφαση που ακολουθεί στο θείο. Μια πιο εκτεταμένη εκδοχή είναι «θεὸς τύχην ἀγαθήν» (ενν. δότω).


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Η απόδοση στο LSJ είναι *by God's help*. Αυτό βέβαια αποδίδει τη δοτική. Μπορεί να έχουμε τώρα το *τύχη αγαθή* σε ονομαστική πτώση (π.χ. Τύχη αγαθή μάς έφερε εδώ σήμερα), οπότε μπορεί να γίνει *(a stroke of) good fortune* ή κάτι παρόμοιο. (Δεν θα συμφωνούσα με το _God willing_ για τη δοτική.)


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να έχουμε τώρα το *τύχη αγαθή* σε ονομαστική πτώση (π.χ. Τύχη αγαθή μάς έφερε εδώ σήμερα), οπότε μπορεί να γίνει *(a stroke of) good fortune* ή κάτι παρόμοιο.


Σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα ναι, ασφαλώς. Εγώ μιλούσα μόνο για την αρχική επίκληση στα ψηφίσματα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Άμεση σχέση όχι. Το «τύχῃ ἀγαθῇ» είναι μια επίκληση, που δανείζεται τη δοτική των αναθέσεων σε θεούς, άρα αναθέτει κατά κάποιον τρόπο την απόφαση που ακολουθεί στο θείο. Μια πιο εκτεταμένη εκδοχή είναι «θεὸς τύχην ἀγαθήν» (ενν. δότω).


Ευχαριστώ. 
Ναι, διάλεξα δρόμο μακρύ που τελικά, όταν ξαναδιάβασα το αρχικό και τα άλλα ποστ και χώνεψα σωστά τη σύνταξη, το νόημα, τα τι και τα για τι, διαπίστωσα ότι ήτανε στραβός απ' την αρχή. Όμως, επειδή μ' άρεσε και η διαδρομή και αυτά που βρήκα στο διάβα μου, είπα να μη σβήσω το ποστ μου, να τ' αφήσω πίσω μου κι ας είναι και συντρίμμι. Εδώ που βρισκόμαστε, δεν το 'χω κι εντελώς απίθανο να χρειαστεί κάποιος άλλος κάτι απ' αυτά που ξέθαψε ο ανεμαζωχτής. Του Όντεν τη μετάφραση διαβάζω τώρα, έχει ενδιαφέρον. :)


----------



## Resident (Oct 20, 2013)

*και όμως*



daeman said:


> Ευχαριστώ.
> Ναι, διάλεξα δρόμο μακρύ που τελικά,. :)



Σταμάτα να διαβάζεις Καβάφη, κυριακάτικα.:twit:

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, αλλά έχει μεταφραστεί από την υπηρεσία του Υπ. Εξωτερικών ως "Good Luck!!!!!" ναι, με πέντε (5) θαυμαστικά. Και αν δεν με πιστεύετε, στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα σας φέρω το αντίγραφο.:lol:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Resident said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους, αλλά έχει μεταφραστεί από την υπηρεσία του Υπ. Εξωτερικών ως "Good Luck!!!!!" ναι, με πέντε (5) θαυμαστικά. Και αν δεν με πιστεύετε, στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα σας φέρω το αντίγραφο.:lol:


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Resident said:


> έχει μεταφραστεί από την υπηρεσία του Υπ. Εξωτερικών ως "Good Luck!!!!!"


Καλότυχοι οι καρεκλοκένταυροι που λησμονούνε
τις πίκρες της μετάφρασης...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2013)

Απ' ό,τι έμαθα, η μετάφραση του υπουργείου εξωτερικών δεν έχει μόνο το συγκεκριμένο εξωφρενικό λάθος. Έχει γραμμένο και λάθος το όνομα του βραβευμένου από την Ακαδημία και έχει μεταφέρει λάθος την ημερομηνία της βράβευσης κατά μία δεκαετία νωρίτερα. Αλλά το ασύλληπτο για μένα δεν είναι μόνο το ότι κάποιος που δήλωσε και πληρωνόταν ως μεταφραστής απέδωσε ως "Good luck" το "Τύχη αγαθή", αλλά κυρίως γιατί έβαλε τα τέσσερα θαυμαστικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> γιατί έβαλε τα τέσσερα θαυμαστικά.


Ένα θαυμαστικό για το λάθος όνομα, ένα για τη λάθος χρονολογία, ένα για την απόδοση του «Τύχη αγαθή» και ένα για τα τρία θαυμαστικά. Τέσσερα!


_Τα μάτια μου, τα μάτια μου, τι να τα κάνω τα μάτια μου!!!! Να τα βγάλεις._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας πιο προσεκτικά, τα θαυμαστικά δεν ήταν τέσσερα, αλλά πέντε. Ειλικρινά με ξεπερνάει αυτό το πράγμα.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά το ασύλληπτο για μένα δεν είναι μόνο το ότι κάποιος που δήλωσε και πληρωνόταν ως μεταφραστής απέδωσε ως "Good luck" το "Τύχη αγαθή", αλλά κυρίως γιατί έβαλε τα τέσσερα θαυμαστικά.



Συμφωνώ ότι το πιο ακατανόητο κομμάτι της κοτσάνας είναι τα θαυμαστικά, σε βαθμό που αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αυτό οφείλεται σε μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στο πρόχειρο και στο τελικό κείμενο. Μήπως δηλαδή έβαλε ο «μεταφραστής» τα πέντε θαυμαστικά για να θυμηθεί να ψάξει καλύτερα τη μετάφραση σε δεύτερη φάση, και απλώς μετά το έδωσε το κείμενο ως τελικό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2013)

Εγώ παλιά είχα το ελάττωμα όταν δεν ήξερα κάτι και δεν μπορούσα να το βρω άμεσα, να βάζω κάποια πρόχειρη μετάφραση ό,τι νά ναι, και να κρατώ σημείωση να το ψάξω μετά. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκανα, από ένα είδος horror vacui, ή με την ενδόμυχη σκέψη "αν χρειαστεί να το παραδώσω και δεν προλάβω να ψάξω, τουλάχιστον να έχει κάτι". 

Από τότε που μου έφυγαν λόγω αφηρημάδας κάποια τέτοια "κάτι" στο τελικό κείμενο, το έκοψα το συνήθειο. Είτε αφήνω το πρωτότυπο αμετάφραστο εκεί στο κενό, είτε τρεις τελείες. Έτσι ο πελάτης το βλέπει και μου λέει "επ, κάτι ξέχασες" - πολύ καλύτερο από το "αμάν, τι πατάτα είναι αυτή!".

Άπαιχτος πάντως ο άνθρωπος, καλή του τύχη όπου κι αν βρίσκεται!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Άπαιχτος πάντως ο άνθρωπος, καλή του τύχη όπου κι αν βρίσκεται!


Με το όνομα του μεταφραστή, που το έχει φαρδύ-πλατύ στο κάτω μέρος, μπορείς κάλλιστα να αναζητήσεις αν ανήκει ακόμα στους συνεργάτες του υπουργείου εξωτερικών.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2013)

Μπορεί να νόμισε ότι το "Τύχη αγαθή" ήταν ο αρχαιοπρεπής τρόπος της Ακαδημίας για να ευχηθεί "Καλή τύχη" στον βραβευόμενο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να νόμισε ότι το "Τύχη αγαθή" ήταν ο αρχαιοπρεπής τρόπος της Ακαδημίας για να ευχηθεί "Καλή τύχη" στον βραβευόμενο.


Και δεν έπεσα έξω, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Νομίζω ότι η μεταφράστρια έτσι το ερμήνευσε. Ορίστε μερικά αποσπάσματα από το πρωτότυπο και το μετάφρασμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Aν τα πιο πάνω αναφέρονται στο ίδιο κείμενο, έχει πέσει ένα χρόνο έξω η μετάφραση από το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Εννιά χρόνια. 1989 («Ninteen [sic] Eighty-nine») αντί για 1998 («ογδόου και ενενηκοστού...»).

time warp: 9


----------

